# Wie kann ich ein Graustifen-tif in Freehand MX einfärben?



## NinaE (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich möcht den Vorder- und Hintergrund eines Graustufen-tif in Freehand einfärben. Leider gelingt mir dies nicht.

Wer weiß Rat!?


----------



## sobthegreat (30. Januar 2004)

*Vektor- Pixelprogramme*

Freehand ist ein Vektorprogramm!
Die Pixelbilder werden dort nur importiert, du kannst sie dort nicht bearbeiten. Das Tif-Bild müßtest du in einem Pixelprogramm nachbearbeiten, z.B. in Photoshop.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------

